# Perry, GA UKC show & pull - 4 day!!!



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Sept. 4-7, 2009 - Hosted by the Middle Georgia Kennel Club

*Georgia National Fairgrounds, 401 Larry Walker Parkway 31069 (478) 987-3247 www.gnfa.com; I-75 exit 135 north gate entrance. Follow signs from interstate. Middle Georgia Kennel Club *


----------

